# mdadm raid5 change chunk-size

## Cr0t

It is supposedly possible to change the chunk-size with the new version of mdadm, however I can't get it to work. Did anyone get it to work?

```
mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --chunk-size=128
```

----------

## Mad Merlin

I haven't read anything about this, but wouldn't that require a full rebuild of the array? (Or, maybe mdadm is clever about it...)

----------

## Cr0t

Seach for "chunk-size".

----------

